# Using dog food for hogs???



## deerhunter79 (Oct 10, 2013)

People say tht hogs come and eat dog food and it works good as corn. Have y'all tried this? Any luck??


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 10, 2013)

NOT as good as corn but it does work, and you can use it in the Northern zone during deer season and not worry about a baiting ticket. Ive caught several in my trap on dog food.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 10, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> NOT as good as corn but it does work, and you can use it in the Northern zone during deer season and not worry about a baiting ticket. Ive caught several in my trap on dog food.



wow....I never thought of that.
Is that absolutely correct??   

My club won't let me build a big corral trap until AFTER deer season b/c of the whole "baiting" issue.


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 10, 2013)

dog food is full of corn


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 10, 2013)

95g atl said:


> wow....I never thought of that.
> Is that absolutely correct??
> 
> My club won't let me build a big corral trap until AFTER deer season b/c of the whole "baiting" issue.



I guess it's under the officer's discretion. The one I asked said it was fine to use during deer season in my trap . My advice to you is to call the warden in the area and see what his take is on it.


----------



## deerhunter79 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hmm... I guess we found a hog bait for deer season! Great, ill set up a camera and see what happens.


----------



## ssiredfish (Oct 11, 2013)

I found an empty bag of "Taste of the Wild" on a WMA during Special Hog Hunt this year and thought to myself here's an idiot....

Not only the baiting on a WMA but I feed my dog T.O.W. and its $45 a bag......Whatever happened to Ol' Roy????  Clearly some hogs want nothing but the best!!!


----------



## mailman6 (Mar 28, 2014)

Have tried it plain, with cooking oil and chocolate syrup and no luck.


----------



## blackbear (Mar 28, 2014)

So if you put dog food in a catch alive coyote/hog trap and instead of catching a hog or coyote you catch a coon or possum,will you get in trouble with the game warden for trapping coon and possums out of season,especially when he's waiting on you at your trap with the critters in it?
What if a bear gets in the hog trap?
Take a Lesson...
Might want to watch youtube look up....."Somethings Brewing"


----------



## NCummins (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't put a top on the trap and everything can crawl out, except a hog.
I've used dig food before and they came to it that night.


----------



## flyfisher1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Use dog food all the time, they love it.  Usually pick it up cheap at Dollar General.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Mar 29, 2014)

The famous Hogzilla loved TOPS dog food brand.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 31, 2014)

Sprinkle rasberry jello powder on it....


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 1, 2014)

I believe the term used in the regs is Bait and/or Baiting........Dont think it says anything bout Corn nor any other Type of food, but I may be wrong.

I would "feed" Hogs Dog Food or Anything for that matter. But I dont think "Baiting Hogs" will be differentiated from Baiting Deer during Said Season.

Not trying to spoil the Party here. But I would make sure "All" of my "Bait" no matter what it is, is GON come Deer Season


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2014)

It will attract bears as well I believe.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Apr 6, 2014)

*corn for hogs*

rule of thumb,,, if hogs are not used to corn they will walk right by it,,, I know this for a fact


----------



## sweatequity (Apr 6, 2014)

*we started to mix*

the corn with the dogfood and eventually will only put out dog food. 8 dollar a bag for corn can get expensive.


----------

